# Collecting



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

Today is a beautiful day for collecting. There are no tropical fish yet this time of the year in NY but I go for grass shrimp, worms, snails, seaweed and most of all amphipods. Those things are all over the place, especially on my anchor line. When I pull the anchor, they jump all over the boat.
I still have a breeding population in my tank from years past but I like to refresh the supply every year. Of course I also collect bacteria from the mud but I think that is just me who does that.
I don't usually dress as nice as this unless I am looking for shrimp with "class"


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Paul B said:


> Today is a beautiful day for collecting. There are no tropical fish yet this time of the year in NY but I go for grass shrimp, worms, snails, seaweed and most of all amphipods. Those things are all over the place, especially on my anchor line. When I pull the anchor, they jump all over the boat.
> I still have a breeding population in my tank from years past but I like to refresh the supply every year. Of course I also collect bacteria from the mud but I think that is just me who does that.
> I don't usually dress as nice as this unless I am looking for shrimp with "class"


Gee when you goona invite all us jealous people to come along. I'm sure the boat can hold 10,000 or so.

*old dude


----------



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

> Gee when you goona invite all us jealous people to come along. I'm sure the boat can hold 10,000 or so.


I may organize a trip in a week or so but the last two years I got stiffed by everyone the day before we went so I am leery now.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Paul B said:


> I may organize a trip in a week or so but the last two years I got stiffed by everyone the day before we went so I am leery now.


I would be leary also.

I can just immage the coast guard asking what you'll doing. and the answer being collecting little bugs. *r2


----------



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

This is where I usually gollect shrimp, amphipods, tiny anemones, fiddler crabs and blue claw crabs (for dinner)



























Perfect fiddler crab habitat.










My wife waiting by the boat. (she loves me)









And of course friends stop by to help us finish off all the alcohol we have on board.
Somebody has to do it.


----------



## Tony Vargas (Jul 1, 2011)

Nice photos.


----------



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

This is the gold coast of Long Island and some of the most expensive real estate in the country.
This house belongs to Arizona Ice Tea and it the largest house I have ever seen. The lighthouse and the building to the left is part of it and is all connected together by a glass breezeway. There is no light in the lighthouse any more as it is used as a den.
What you see is the new wing of the house. The main house is to the left and out of the picture.
I SCUBA dive around here a lot.
There are 3 castles to the left that belonged to Guggenheim, one of the richest families in the world at the time. My Daughter had her wedding in one of them.


----------



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

I was back on the boat all day today with my daughter and some of her friends so I went collecting. I collected 17,873 amphipods and this cool bottle that had a baby eel in it. I let the eel go because some day I may eat it in a sushi restaurant and besides they get 3 feet long, but the amphipods are in my tank, all over the place.


----------



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

Some of the cool stuff you can collect besides amphipods,
Grass shrimp by the thousands









Rock crabs









Mud snails, by the millions










Fiddler crabs









Rock anemones









Seahorses









Butterflies, hermit crabs and the list goes on


----------

